# Umschalten zwischen DVI und VGA Anschluss, wie geht das?



## Natikill (28. September 2008)

Hi Leute
Ich habe 2 Rechner einen Steuer ich mit DVI und einen mit VGA an.Nun ist mir mein kleiner 15 Zöller in Arsch gegangen.

Jetzt will ich beide über EInen Monitor ansteuern.Der TFT hat einen DVI und VGA Anschluss bloß wie kann ich (ohne die Kabel umzustecken zwischen beiden hin und her schalten ohne einen KVM zu nehmen?

Ich habe gehört, dass 1 die Bildqualli leidet (ich zocke) und wenn man einen Tastatur und Maus KVM kauft ist die Reaktionszeit wohl etwas küurzer, es sei denn man kauft so einen 200€ KVM.   

In der Bedienungsanleitung und auf der Samsung Homepage stand nichts dazu!

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen?


----------



## uuodan (28. September 2008)

Mein 245B von Samsung hat neben den anderen Bedienelementen auch einen Knopf, mit dem ich die Signalquelle auswählen kann, also analog D-Sub oder digitales DVI-D. 

Hat deiner soetwas nicht? Im Menü (OSD) sollte es zumindest so einen Punkt geben; Source oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (28. September 2008)

Ist also ein Samsung   

Schön zu wissen - gibt ja nicht so viele unterschiedliche TFTs von der Firma


----------



## Natikill (28. September 2008)

Eol_Ruin am 28.09.2008 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist also ein Samsung
> 
> Schön zu wissen - gibt ja nicht so viele unterschiedliche TFTs von der Firma



Sry hast recht ist ein 17 Zöller Sync Master 740BF.

Ist schon 4 Jahre alt, will mir aber erst Anfang des nächsten Jahres nen neuen kaufen!


----------



## Natikill (28. September 2008)

uuodan am 28.09.2008 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein 245B von Samsung hat neben den anderen Bedienelementen auch einen Knopf, mit dem ich die Signalquelle auswählen kann, also analog D-Sub oder digitales DVI-D.
> 
> Hat deiner soetwas nicht? Im Menü (OSD) sollte es zumindest so einen Punkt geben; Source oder so ähnlich.



Boah danke auf dein Tipp hin hab ich die Tasten erstmal gedrückt und zwar nicht nach dem Menü Knopf sonder gleich die Auswahltaste auf der man umschalten kann!

Manchmal sehe ich den Wald vor Bäumen nicht .  

Naja danke für eure Posts


----------

